# Just for fun— boy or girl based on skull



## Livvy

Had my anatomy scan today! My husband and I have been trying to guess based on this picture and it’s tough! I see resemblances to both my son and my daughters. Anyone care to guess?


----------



## Babybump87

I’m gonna say boy . Looks more bulky than round to me ! 

Congratulations x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## lomelindi17

I’m guessing girl


----------



## Livvy

I am dying for a boy but think it’s another girl. Can’t wait to find out!! I’ll update when I do. Thanks for the guesses!


----------



## Sander

Girl guess :)


----------



## Dommy

I think it's a boy.
Congratulations xoxox


----------



## Suggerhoney

Did u find out hon? I think ure having a boy


----------



## Livvy

No haven’t found out. Team green till birth. I will definitely update though!


----------



## Livvy

I think it’s just the way I carry, but literally EVERY stranger that has stopped me and guessed gender has said boy!


----------



## Babybump87

I’m too impatient :haha:

do you have any other scan pictures 12 weeks?


----------



## Livvy

No sadly, I have this one from 9 weeks and that’s it. :(


----------



## Livvy

And a 3D but I feel that’s really not helpful.


----------



## Babybump87

Livvy said:


> And a 3D but I feel that’s really not helpful.
> 
> View attachment 1111218

Not helpful but my gosh super cute !

was your 9 week scan internal or abdomen ?


----------



## Livvy

Abdomen!


----------



## Babybump87

Would that mean boy going by the ramzi theory with the placenta developing in the right ? X


----------



## Livvy

I really have no idea but I hope so!


----------



## Livvy

I’m so excited, I get to find out so soon!!


----------



## 3boys

I’m going to guess girl.


----------



## Livvy

Chances of a girl are high. All girls on my husband’s side except for our one son!


----------



## tdog

Not long until you find out :) from the 9 week scan I'd say boy and of skull I would say boy aswell, sending hoards of :blue: :dust: your way xx


----------



## Livvy

I will be in complete shock if it’s a boy. Can’t wait to find out ahhhhh


----------



## 3boys

Livvy said:


> I will be in complete shock if it’s a boy. Can’t wait to find out ahhhhh

I can’t wait either!! I log in every morning in the hope you went into labour overnight.


----------



## 3boys

Full term tomorrow. Woohoo!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Happy due date! :dance:
I hope baby doesn't keep you waiting for too much longer!


----------



## Livvy

I can finally update that it’s another girl!! My husband was a little disappointed but honestly I’m not. She’s just the cutest. <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Babybump87

Livvy said:


> I can finally update that it’s another girl!! My husband was a little disappointed but honestly I’m not. She’s just the cutest. <3

Oh wow amazing ! Congratulations !


----------

